# Baker21 vs Golf MK5 TDI (Modding and Detailing).....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.............

A belated Happy New Year to all my regular readers of these posts and sorry that I haven't been around for a while but I have been a little busy over the Xmas and New Year period...........mainly eating and drinking to be honest...........:thumb:

Anyway, this is a little change from my normal detail format and it's not as in depth but it's a start to the new year on a car that I have yet to detail...........:buffer:

Upon arrival on Sunday morning the Golf looked as follows:























































*The Detail Process*

Now this is where it drifts away from my normal detail..............

Looking into the garage I found these:



















I had agreed to take the current wheels off and put these new ones on but also pay some attention to sealing the wheels and cleaning the wheel arches.

First job was to seal the wheels (front and back) and for this I applied two coats of CG Jetseal 109 with an applicator pad:



















This was repeated twice to ensure a good coverage and protection.

Then I turned my attention to the Golf, jacked up one of the wheels:










Removed it:










Which left me with the following dirty wheel arch:










I then attacked the wheel arch using Megs APC, AS Tardis and a Detailer Brush:










Arch rinsed first:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Rinsed again:










Which left the following:










Then I buffed off the CG Jetseal 109 and bolted on the new wheel:










I repeated the above process for the remaining wheel arches:
































































Forgot an after picture.................:newbie:










With all the wheels on this left me with the following:




























The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:










Paying attention to the door shuts and fuel cap:



















The car was then foamed:





































While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, fuel cap and boot shut with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































Which left me with the following:



















Then I washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse bucket:










Then back into the Wash bucket and the process was repeated.

The car was rinsed again:










Which left me with the following:



















I then clayed the car with Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green Clay:



















The clay after the roof:










The car was rinsed again (check out the beading after just claying):










Check out the beading on the wheels as well:



















I then sprayed the car with Megs Last Touch:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Which left me with the following:



















Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using a Megs Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using a Megs Applicator Pad:










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using a Megs Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior:










*The Results*






















































































































So, not a bad days work and I think that the wheel change was a good one, granted it needs lowering but that may or may not be on the cards in the future.

Nice to get back into the detailing swing of things and although just a little wash and wax the results of the wax and Zaino combination on silver IMO looks pretty good and my friend was very happy..............

More to come from me this year as always so watch this space.

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic job as ever Sir


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Good to have you back fella!! Great work on the detailing side of things..

I'm not however, a great fan of the wheels!? Each to their own and all that.. probably needs lowering a few inches now.

Looking forward to more reports.. Happy New Year to you too :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Good work, and nice write up!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Much better mate - wheels look spot on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good there mate,i alway's say a set of wheel's make or break a car these make this car:thumb:. the lime prime ,colly ,and pete's 53 combo ,is what i first used on my new sport with great result's .


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice change to the usual details you do , the wheels in my option suit the car and are very R32 like.

Great finish achieved :thumb:


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

great finish for silver ! 

R32 style alloys make a world of difference


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice

loving those rims


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Top job as always :thumb:


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Job and write-up. Wheels made a huge difference to the appearance. How long did all that take?


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice turnaround, wheels look good too

Excellent write up as always :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work as always Baker


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks perfect, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Simon, Nice work as always.............:thumb:

How are you and little helper?? Had a good crimbo? 

Is this your new setup, if so looks good.

Nice to see another Baker21 detail...............:thumb:

Howard


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice one Baker - looks good :thumb:

Needs a set of Eibachs fitted, as a minimum. Can imagine you might have tried suggesting a set of coilovers though 

Steve


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks so shiny


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job.

Those wheels really are a pain in the ass to clean from experience!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work as usual Simon:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Fantastic job as ever Sir


Many thanks for the comment...........:thumb:



Jim W said:


> Good to have you back fella!! Great work on the detailing side of things..
> 
> I'm not however, a great fan of the wheels!? Each to their own and all that.. probably needs lowering a few inches now.
> 
> Looking forward to more reports.. Happy New Year to you too :thumb:


Nice to be back mate and it's a slow start to this year..........

The wheels are what they are, R32 Reps and I think they suit the car but they aren't everyone's cup of tea so fair enough.

Agree on the lowering though, needs to be decked..............



Vyker said:


> Good work, and nice write up!


Thanks for the comment.............:thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Much better mate - wheels look spot on.


Thanks as always...............:thumb:



swiftjon said:


> looking good there mate,i alway's say a set of wheel's make or break a car these make this car:thumb:. the lime prime ,colly ,and pete's 53 combo ,is what i first used on my new sport with great result's .


Couldn't agree more, think these make a big difference and just makes it looks like it has a purpose...........:driver:

I am a big fan of the Pete's 53, smells great, applies easily and the finish isn't bad either..........



ads2k said:


> Nice change to the usual details you do , the wheels in my option suit the car and are very R32 like.
> 
> Great finish achieved :thumb:


Yeah nice to do something a little different although I did find myself holding back on the interior and engine bay..............

Thanks for the comment...........



james243 said:


> great finish for silver !
> 
> R32 style alloys make a world of difference


Much appreciated mate.............



ryanuk said:


> great work!


Thanks for the comment as always Ryan............:thumb:



Mat @ SWS said:


> nice
> 
> loving those rims


Glad you like them, the owner thinks they are great also, good job really.........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Top job as always :thumb:


Cheers for the comment as always..........:thumb:



natjag said:


> Nice Job and write-up. Wheels made a huge difference to the appearance. How long did all that take?


Thanks, arrived at 11AM and left at 3PM so not a bad 4 hours work..........



KleenChris said:


> Nice turnaround, wheels look good too
> 
> Excellent write up as always :thumb:


Much appreciated comment Chris..........:thumb:



fiestadetailer said:


> great work as always Baker


Thanks for the comment buddy........:thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Looks perfect, well done mate :thumb:


Thanks as always.............:wave:



HC1001 said:


> Hi Simon, Nice work as always.............:thumb:
> 
> How are you and little helper?? Had a good crimbo?
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Howard..........:thumb:

Errrrr well where do I start, moved house before Xmas and unfortunatly there will be no more 'Little Helper' working as a result I am afraid, things just didn't work out and I have had to move on.........

This was detailed at the owners place who is a friend but sadly I won't be working from here but I am working on a new permanent location so watch this space...........:thumb:

You got anything lined up.......



Wardy said:


> Nice one Baker - looks good :thumb:
> 
> Needs a set of Eibachs fitted, as a minimum. Can imagine you might have tried suggesting a set of coilovers though
> 
> Steve


Sure did Steve but I think she was just happy to have some nice wheels on there, don't worry I am working on it...............



Piratez said:


> Lovely job :thumb::thumb:


Thanks for the comment............:thumb:



Christian6984 said:


> brilliant work, it looks so shiny


Yeah I was happy with the shine and I really do think that Zaino Z8 has some great effects on various colours...........:doublesho



famoussas said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Those wheels really are a pain in the ass to clean from experience!


Your not wrong there mate, suggested some wheel cleaner and brushes to be used on the wheels though.........multi-spokes are a nightmare............:doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Top work as usual Simon:thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always mate............:thumb:


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work and great right up as usual Baker:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kevj81 said:


> Great work and great right up as usual Baker:thumb:


Thanks for the comment Kev............:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Piratez said:


> Great job


Many thanks...........:wave:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work, like the little mods too.

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

KKM said:


> Nice work, like the little mods too.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for the comment, much appreciated..........:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice detail! The rims are nice but they don't look right with the much of a gap between the arch, it definitely needs ot be lowered, but not too much. This is the issue when you take standard alloys off and pop new ones on that are a different size.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Nice detail! The rims are nice but they don't look right with the much of a gap between the arch, it definitely needs ot be lowered, but not too much. This is the issue when you take standard alloys off and pop new ones on that are a different size.


Lower the better IMHO but then I am biased but your right, fitting wheels onto a car with standard suspension will make it look a little like a tractor.........


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cracking job you have done, the wheels are a big improvement also.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

untamed1 said:


> Cracking job you have done, the wheels are a big improvement also.


Thanks for the comment.........:wave:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job bakes, but why do people buy wheels and not lower?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Good job bakes, but why do people buy wheels and not lower?!!!!!!!!!!!


Alright mate, how are you? Haven't seen you post anything up for a while?

Where are those pics of your motor with those rims on then you were talking about?

Don't know why people don't lower them when putting new wheels on but I guess that it's money and practicallity, I always lower first.............


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Happy New Year Simon, :wave:

Good to see you back in the detailing circuit, even though I'm an armchair detailer.... :newbie::driver::tumbleweed:

Nice motor :driver:, good detailed write up, 3 coats of wax should keep it protected nicely!!!!! :thumb:

Great finish!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Happy New Year Simon, :wave:
> 
> Good to see you back in the detailing circuit, even though I'm an armchair detailer.... :newbie::driver::tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


Alright Mart................:wave:

Sooner you get back over to the UK the sooner you can get out of that armchair and give me a hand!!

Thanks for the comment buddy.......


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Out if interest blakes, how many sizes did they jump up, 16" to 18"?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> Great job


Many thanks..........:thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> Out if interest blakes, how many sizes did they jump up, 16" to 18"?


Yep, spot on mate, 16" to 18"..........:thumb:


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice work mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Superhands said:


> Very nice work mate


Thanks for the comment..........:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job, and as you say would look even better with a little lowering.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Very nice job, and as you say would look even better with a little lowering.


Many thanks for the comment.......:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work! Car looks much better on the 18's


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Nice work! Car looks much better on the 18's


Just needs a suspension set up like yours.............:driver:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb 

I love how you 'found' those rims and tyres lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Superb
> 
> I love how you 'found' those rims and tyres lol


Thanks for the comment.............:thumb:

Yeah just happened to stumble across them..............


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Many thanks..........:thumb:
> 
> Yep, spot on mate, 16" to 18"..........:thumb:


Thats why it looks a bit odd then! They probabaly fil the arch to the exact same level but there is less rubber so visually the gap looks bigger. Definitely a little drop in order hehe


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Thats why it looks a bit odd then! They probabaly fil the arch to the exact same level but there is less rubber so visually the gap looks bigger. Definitely a little drop in order hehe


Lowering is definately the best next mod for this motor..........:car:


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Great work as always, Baker21


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Not that I have the products, but if I achieve anything close to that tomorrow I'll be a happy man!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice to see you again Baker, great job :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Very well done! Question for you - how do you like Megs wash mitt? I had a couple of them a while ago, but then gave up on them - after just a few washes it turns out so hard, that it scares me using it, especially on a black car. I think it might marr the paint...Natural wool is much softer, but the inside leather turns hard, making it very difficult to use. I simply use Uber Sponge (similar to Z sponge) that I got from Phil @DD. Anyway, it's much softer, and stays that way throughout the life of sponge. Not as durable as Shmitt, but I still love it.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome top job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bjorke said:


> Great work as always, Baker21


Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:



woodybeefcake said:


> Not that I have the products, but if I achieve anything close to that tomorrow I'll be a happy man!


You only need a few mate and once you have a few the rest will follow...........



Clever Nickname said:


> Nice to see you again Baker, great job :thumb:


Many thanks for the comment.............:wave:



supercharged said:


> Very well done! Question for you - how do you like Megs wash mitt? I had a couple of them a while ago, but then gave up on them - after just a few washes it turns out so hard, that it scares me using it, especially on a black car. I think it might marr the paint...Natural wool is much softer, but the inside leather turns hard, making it very difficult to use. I simply use Uber Sponge (similar to Z sponge) that I got from Phil @DD. Anyway, it's much softer, and stays that way throughout the life of sponge. Not as durable as Shmitt, but I still love it.


I will be honest and say that I have a few Wash Mitts and my favourite I have it the Eurow Lambswool wash Mitt but the Megs Wash Mitt does have a place in my range, I haven't found that it goes hard but then the one I am using doesn't have a leather lining?



colarado red said:


> awesome top job:thumb::thumb:


Much appreciated.............:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> nice


Cheers buddy............:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Blimey, somebody is hell bent on keeping his thread at on the front page aren't they


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Blimey, somebody is hell bent on keeping his thread at on the front page aren't they


Nawt wrong with marketing your wares i suppose.

The thanks button could be another option though :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Blimey, somebody is hell bent on keeping his thread at on the front page aren't they


:lol:

What can I say, if people reply then I think they deserve a response and when at work it's easy to reply...........all goes off track when I am not a work though............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nawt wrong with marketing your wares i suppose.
> 
> The thanks button could be another option though :thumb:


Apparently there could be Epoch...................

Thanks buttons are OK but I prefer the personal touch...........


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice detail indeed. The wheels suit it!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Apparently there could be Epoch...................
> 
> Thanks buttons are OK but I prefer the personal touch...........


hehe,


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Very nice detail indeed. The wheels suit it!


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:



Custom Detailers said:


> hehe,


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Nawt wrong with marketing your wares i suppose.


Nope, there's nothing wrong with markwing your "wares" but that implys something is being sold, in this case a detailing service. I thought supporters were the only ones who could "market their wares":lol:

Just use the thanks button unless there is something constructive to add, otherwise I could go through all my Studio posts & quote every Tom, Dick & Harry just saying "thanks & "cheers"

P.S. Please excused my grumpy mood today.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Nope, there's nothing wrong with markwing your "wares" but that implys something is being sold, in this case a detailing service. I thought supporters were the only ones who could "market their wares":lol:
> 
> Just use the thanks button unless there is something constructive to add, otherwise I could go through all my Studio posts & quote every Tom, Dick & Harry just saying "thanks & "cheers"
> 
> P.S. Please excused my grumpy mood today.


Valid point


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Valid point


which bit? The bit about me being in a grump??????:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> which bit? The bit about me being in a grump??????:lol:


Oops didn't mean that bit

Still we're bumping the thread more than Baker now :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

At the risk of bumping my own thread.............I will get my coat...........:wave:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top job and write-up as always!:thumb:

Like the rims too.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Top job and write-up as always!:thumb:
> 
> Like the rims too.


Thanks for the comment and I am afraid to say that the car has since been modified in a 'bad' way................


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks great mate and wheels are the best available for the golf well standard alloys that is


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Alright mate, how are you? Haven't seen you post anything up for a while?
> 
> Where are those pics of your motor with those rims on then you were talking about?
> 
> Don't know why people don't lower them when putting new wheels on but I guess that it's money and practicallity, I always lower first.............


I know, I've been hiding, don't worry I'll be back here soon. :buffer: I'm getting 20"s for the A3, pick them up friday, I'll post some pics up soon. Either wheels & lower or don't do it imo. Hope your well, you going to Ultimate Dubs? My friend bought those Bentleys, they'll be goin on his, I'll be detailing that for UD.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I know, I've been hiding, don't worry I'll be back here soon. :buffer: I'm getting 20"s for the A3, pick them up friday, I'll post some pics up soon. Either wheels & lower or don't do it imo. Hope your well, you going to Ultimate Dubs? My friend bought those Bentleys, they'll be goin on his, I'll be detailing that for UD.


Hiding, why you been busy?

20's hey? Your going to have to send me some pictures mate.............

Never been to Ultimate Dubs mate but might look into it this year, you showing yours then?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Hiding, why you been busy?
> 
> 20's hey? Your going to have to send me some pictures mate.............
> 
> Never been to Ultimate Dubs mate but might look into it this year, you showing yours then?


I've never been either, but its meant to be amazing, my car will be ready by April times.

I'll be mikey cuz I'm detailing his car in prep. I been gettin by lad :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I'll be mikey cuz I'm detailing his car in prep. I been gettin by lad :thumb:


Get some pics up when you have done it..........


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

dude,

Really like this one. No correction but check out that shine .... on a silver !!!!!!!!! Amazing work. Nice one.


----------

